# Sydney on AUD$250,000 Per Annum



## cat2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been offered a position in Sydney at this salary not including superannuation. My housing cost will be fixed at no more than $4,000 per month (with company picking up additional costs). Despite checking out prices and costs of living here, I don't really have a firm grip on what kind of lifestyle I will have in Sydney at that salary given increased taxes and costs of goods. I have a family of 4 with 2 young children, partner does not work. In US we tend to eat out fairly often, enjoy nice wine, vacations, have left over funds on approximately 35% less total salary than what has been offered. Can someone familiar with the US give me an idea of what AUD$250,000 per annum in Sydney would equate to (lifestyle wise, not simple currency converter) in average size city in US (e.g., not NYC, Wash, SF, Chicago)? Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

How can you even ask such a question - that's a quarter of a million bucks. If you can't live on that...


----------



## cat2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

stormgal said:


> How can you even ask such a question - that's a quarter of a million bucks. If you can't live on that...


Point noted. We can certainly live quite nicely on $250K in the US..just not sure whether that is also true in Sydney.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Sydney is one of the most expensive cities in the world but seeing as the average yearly wage in NSW is about $60,000 & they all survive, many living very well, you'll do just fine.


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Living in Sydney*



_shel said:


> Sydney is one of the most expensive cities in the world but seeing as the average yearly wage in NSW is about $60,000 & they all survive, many living very well, you'll do just fine.


As an Australian from Sydney, who moved to the US, and is now moving home again I can tell you that at 250k you'll be in a serious tax bracket, someone I'm sure can tell you exactly what it is. That said you get free basic medical care, you'll probably want supplemental health insurance, its very affordable compared to the US, it'll cover your braces and glasses and whatnot, public hospital is fine, however it can be a little cosy with shared rooms etc, not something we're used to in the US. 

Sounds like the package from the employer covers a big chunk of accomodation, you will want to live, if working in the CBD which I'm assuming you are at that salary probably in and around the Sydney suburbs, I would recommend as an Australian the Eastern Suburbs, not Bondi, probably lower Coogee, Bronte area, you'll love it. The commute is not too serious, I personally with kids wouldn't live in Paddington, Surrey Hills etc while they are popular to live in as an urban exec I didn't find them very family friendly, people will tell you but Centennial Park blah blah, go for the suburbs. Also the Northern Beaches are nice, Mosman, Balmoral (the Zoo side) however then you have to deal with the Bridge... 

Schools... having been educated in Australia and dealt with the US Public Education System I can say the kids will be in for a rude surprise and you will be very very pleased. The standards are SO much higher. Public schools tend to be 'better' or 'selective' in some of the more affluent areas and you'll get a better standard, however even your basic public school is better than the US. Religious schools, predominantly Catholic offer a very reasonable and very good education, they add a tax on if you're not in the parish or whatever but its still well below what you'd pay for a non segregational school. If you live in the Eastern Suburbs there are some great public schools, Sydney Boys etc excellent. 

The cost of living food wise, about the same when you do the conversion from pounds to kg's. Gas is more, Milk, Eggs etc are more, I don't know why? I ask this question all the time. 

Cars... no more SUV's for you my friend. Yes they have their small Audi's Lexus etc, but no GMC products, you'll be stunned. Small is where it is at, we're looking at a Toyota Kluger, smaller than a Sequoia, bigger than a Highlander. Car prices are more expensive, especially your European cars. You get the home grown cars your Holdens and Fords at very reasonable prices, Toyota is a very reputable Brand in Australia, holds value etc and its somewhere in between. They also have your low end Hyundai, etc but for some reason the design teams didn't bother in Australia because gawd they are ugly.

Bottom line is you'll be able to live quite comfortably on 250k even after the taxes, Sydney is an expensive city to live in but sounds like your company is offering a great relocation/employment package. 

Oh, and when complete strangers strike up a conversation with you they aren't crazy they are just Australian. 

Enjoy Sydney you'll love it.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

average aged pensioner couple in sydney live on under 65 grand a year, on 250k ayear we could save 100k a year and still tour the world for 3 months every year if we wanted too no problem, tax is a big problem though,first job to do get yourself a good Taxexpert!!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

From a salary of 250,000, tax will be around $86,000.

That is without taking into account the fact that housing allowances will be added to the taxable income as well.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

twister292 said:


> From a salary of 250,000, tax will be around $86,000.
> 
> That is without taking into account the fact that housing allowances will be added to the taxable income as well.


This.

pay calculator


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

cat2011 said:


> I have been offered a position in Sydney at this salary not including superannuation. My housing cost will be fixed at no more than $4,000 per month (with company picking up additional costs). Despite checking out prices and costs of living here, I don't really have a firm grip on what kind of lifestyle I will have in Sydney at that salary given increased taxes and costs of goods. I have a family of 4 with 2 young children, partner does not work. In US we tend to eat out fairly often, enjoy nice wine, vacations, have left over funds on approximately 35% less total salary than what has been offered. Can someone familiar with the US give me an idea of what AUD$250,000 per annum in Sydney would equate to (lifestyle wise, not simple currency converter) in average size city in US (e.g., not NYC, Wash, SF, Chicago)? Thanks for any thoughts.




Lucky B*****d i would say


----------



## cat2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wombat11 said:


> As an Australian from Sydney, who moved to the US, and is now moving home again I can tell you that at 250k you'll be in a serious tax bracket, someone I'm sure can tell you exactly what it is. That said you get free basic medical care, you'll probably want supplemental health insurance, its very affordable compared to the US, it'll cover your braces and glasses and whatnot, public hospital is fine, however it can be a little cosy with shared rooms etc, not something we're used to in the US.
> 
> Sounds like the package from the employer covers a big chunk of accomodation, you will want to live, if working in the CBD which I'm assuming you are at that salary probably in and around the Sydney suburbs, I would recommend as an Australian the Eastern Suburbs, not Bondi, probably lower Coogee, Bronte area, you'll love it. The commute is not too serious, I personally with kids wouldn't live in Paddington, Surrey Hills etc while they are popular to live in as an urban exec I didn't find them very family friendly, people will tell you but Centennial Park blah blah, go for the suburbs. Also the Northern Beaches are nice, Mosman, Balmoral (the Zoo side) however then you have to deal with the Bridge...
> 
> ...


I appreciate the considered and detailed response. Thanks very much for suburb recommendations. I have just begun to explore those options. Having seen the prices in Oz, you had to be delighted with the auto options in the US.

Thanks again.


----------

